# Euro Delivery - Has anyone visited the other VAG manufacturing plants?



## Qtrocar (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm planning on going over to I'Stadt with a buddy to pick up an S5 in June of 2008. As part of this trip, we'll be spending some time at Le Mans for the race, and I figured that as long as I'm in Europe, and enjoying a total immersion in the Automotive experience, I wondered if there is any way to also get tours of the other VAG manufacturing plants.
For example, if I make my way to Italy, can I visit the Lamborghini plant? What about the Bentley plant; Is it possible to see them building the Bentley’s by hand?
If anyone has experience in this area, I would appreciate it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Euro Delivery - Has anyone visited the other VAG manufacturing plants? (Qtrocar)*

Hey. Sounds like a cool trip. Here's what I can tell you based on what I've done (in addition to Ingolstadt)....
1.) Neckarsulm - haven't done it, but hear it's cool. Audi also has a delivery center here and it's where quattro GmbH is based and the R8 is built.
2.) Mercedes/Porsche - Stuttgart and the surrounding area is home to both Mercedes and Porsche. Both are worth a look. Both have a museum and I've also been to the Porsche delivery center. Cool.
3.) Munich - just down the road from Ingolstadt. BMW has a new museum being built which should be done by then and it's in the neighborhood.
4.) Lambo et al - The neighborhood of Northern Italy is awash in manufacturers. Lambo is in Sant Agata, though you'll want to arrange a tour of the museum (and the factory if they're feeling generous), as it's not open to the public. Ferrari is down the road in Maranello and it's worth a visit even if you can't get a tour organized. Their test track is viewable from the road, they have a big brand store, several private auto enthusiast oriented stores and a Ferrari museum are all in the downtown area. The Artioli era Bugatti factory (now just an abandoned building) is in the area, as is a production plant for Ducati and I think Pagani as well.


----------



## Qtrocar (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Euro Delivery - Has anyone visited the other VAG manufacturing plants? ([email protected])*

George, thanks for this great info. For the special "VAG" manufacturers, have you heard of anyone that has had success in getting into plants like Lambo and Bentley? If so, do you know how they did it, or would you suggest that the best place to start is to work with Audi, as part of the ED process?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Euro Delivery - Has anyone visited the other VAG manufacturing plants? (Qtrocar)*

I've gotten into Lambo, but I was a journalist going through the US PR department. You might try calling a Lambo dealer to see if they can help, or the Audi 800 number and explain you'll be doing Audi Euro delivery and see if they can help.
I'll ask around to see on my end, but I'm not at liberty to be giving out folks phone numbers. I'll see what I can dig up for you.
Sorry I can't help on Bentley as I haven't been there. You might also consider Bugatti (haven't been there either, but closer to where you're going).


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Euro Delivery - Has anyone visited the other VAG manufacturing plants? ([email protected])*

Bentley in Dresden (Phaeton too) is not difficult to get into, as long as you contact them ahead of time. Check the Phaeton forum FAQ for a contact email & phone for them.
For Porsche in Zuffenhausen, I would encourage contacting a local (to you) dealer to arrange a tour right away, as it must be arranged (well) ahead of time.


----------



## RuhigFahrer (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Euro Delivery - Has anyone visited the other VAG manufacturing plants? (Qtrocar)*

And BMW requires a registration-reservation for tours in its München plant. We only learned of that little detail after we had gotten there.
http://www.bmw-plant-munich.co....html
Good luck!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Euro Delivery - Has anyone visited the other VAG manufacturing plants? (RuhigFahrer)*

Forgot to mention the Merc plant in Zinglefinden. Not too far from Porsche and easy to get into. The stamping machines are unbelievable...


----------



## RuhigFahrer (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Euro Delivery - Has anyone visited the other VAG manufacturing plants? (OEMpl.us)*

Its spelled Sindelfingen, btw, if you're looking for it by name...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Euro Delivery - Has anyone visited the other VAG manufacturing plants? (RuhigFahrer)*

Whoops, thanks! I was writing from memory...


----------



## adamto99 (Nov 9, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I've gotten into Lambo, but I was a journalist
> I'll ask around to see on my end, but I'm not at liberty to be giving out folks phone numbers. I'll see what I can dig up for you.
> Sorry I can't help on Bentley as I haven't been there. You might also consider Bugatti (haven't been there either, but closer to where you're going).


ahead of time.???


----------



## Dom991.1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Do they still do Euro delivery? My understanding is that only Porsche, Mercedes, & Volvo (different country, I know) still do it for US customers? I head something about VW allowing factory visits - Factory tour at Volkswagen


----------

